
Icon Babel – Transcend language barriers using icons - joshbuchea
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1109109105?mt=8
======
joshbuchea
This is an app I made for breaking communication barriers. It's a simple, yet
powerful idea. Use icons to communicate with anyone, regardless of which
language they speak. The UI is simple enough that my three year old can use
it. The UI has zero words, so the UI is internationalized out-of-the-box. Let
me know what you think. All feedback is welcome. Positive or negative. Thanks!

